

How a Math Genius Hacked OkCupid to Find True Love - erickhill
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/01/how-to-hack-okcupid/2/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7099855](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7099855)
(372 points, 17 hours ago, 170 comments)

~~~
erickhill
I hate it when that happens. I wonder why my submission didn't get rolled up
into the previous thread as a vote? Sorry about that everybody.

~~~
gus_massa
This is a link to page #2.

